# which drag bags?



## GOAT06 (May 6, 2006)

Jegs has drag bags for 66.99 and BMR has them for 99.99, just wondering if the BMR's are better and thats the difference in the price. I will get the ones from jegs in the quality and effect is the same.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Ive got the ones from jegs they are made by air lift and work with no cutting the jounce bumper in the spring pocket.I think the bmr are also made by air lift but a different number part which is larger and require cutting from what Ive seen in a few posts here.Ive got very little hop when set to 15 psi for track.I dont want to cut my goat for any reason.


----------



## Jekyl n Hyde (Apr 9, 2006)

Did you buy the ones that are installed with the fill nipple/lines coming out of the side of the spring? I have heard mention of that type and was looking for the part #. I really don't want to cut anything. If that is the type you have, do you remember the part #?


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

Jekyl n Hyde said:


> Did you buy the ones that are installed with the fill nipple/lines coming out of the side of the spring? I have heard mention of that type and was looking for the part #. I really don't want to cut anything. If that is the type you have, do you remember the part #?


60759 airlift 1000 series also when I installed I used the existing holes in the black plastic shield under the trunk.The entire system can be removed without a trace at first I thought it removed all the wheel hop but it doesnt I would say most of it when they are inflated to max I think 15psi? Happy with the purchase but I think the sway bar set up and harrop cover will be installed if I mod after warranty expires.:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

with enough HP they won't eliminate wheel hop. the geometry of the rear independent supsension needs lots of help and the drive shaft contributes. even with bags you should replace the x-member bushings and get the stickiest tires you can find.


----------



## oldsow (Aug 6, 2006)

I did all new Pedders rear suspension and Harrop cover with the Pedders bushings in it, wheel hop has dissapeared. couple more weeks and I do the pedders front.
Pedders make a difference in the way it feels when you drive the goat, and the handleing.


----------

